# "Royce" or "Hoyce?"



## Nat (May 26, 2006)

Hi, I'm new in here. I'm not a fighter but I saw UFC on tv for the first time about three weeks ago and have become completely fascinated by MMA. I've seen several programs and videos now about Royce Gracie and I can't figure out if my ears are deceiving me or not. Is his name pronounced "Hoyce" rather than "Royce?"


----------



## Sub By Armbar (May 14, 2006)

It is pronounced Hoyce. The Brazilians pronounce names that start with the letter R with an H sound.


----------



## Nat (May 26, 2006)

Sub By Armbar said:


> It is pronounced Hoyce. The Brazilians pronounce names that start with the letter R with an H sound.


Ahhh, I see. Thanks. I thought my ears were going bad.


----------



## derekaa (Nov 1, 2006)

kind of like "Renato Sobral" sounds like "Henato" same with all the other Gracie names


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

derekaa said:


> kind of like "Renato Sobral" sounds like "Henato" same with all the other Gracie names


rickson=hickson
rua=hua
renzo=henzo


----------



## 3DLee (Aug 30, 2006)

Yet Helio is actually spelled with an H. Too bad. Relio would look cooler. :thumbsup:


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

also, the second "R" in a name is actully pronounced as "R"! the first in each name is "H" while the seconds and subsequent ones are "R's"!


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Who dug this thread up anyway?


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

asskicker said:


> Who dug this thread up anyway?


i don't know kicker... but go check out my thread in the lounge... you'll likey!!!:thumbsup:


----------

